# I bought a new knife--in front of my wife!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just bought a knife, and risked my very life! Here's the story.

As a knife salesman it galls me to have to buy a knife I do not stock. And truth be told, I really wanted an A.G. Russell 4-inch Sunfish folder. I even settled for the 'cheap one' because this will be a "usin' tool" not a collectible.

So, I call A.G. Russell and order the knife. The entry girl was very polite, pleasant and helpful and it's a good thing--I don't order knives for myself that often, if ever. With the transaction over, I hang up and go sit in the living room where my wife can yell at me without straining her vocal cords.

She says, "_You bought a personal knife?_" I admit to the craven act.

She adds, "_Was it more than 100 bucks?_" I respond, no.

She continues, "_You cannot buy it from Joyce?_" I provide, no, that might even cost more.

She ponders, "_This is a 'special' knife?_" I explain what a 'sunfish' is.

She laughs, "Then why has this cheap, marital property toy got you so guilty?" I remind her that I am married.

It's a great knife. Go argue with your wife for one! Thank me later.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...44256&ts=1570814925953&first=1&cw=1129&ch=543


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Forgot to add one thing. As part of the plan I will be polishing the factory edge. The reason is that I want to use this wide blade as a slicing knife, one that makes determined, precise slices like a scalpel.

I can also see this knife for kitchen chores, as in cubing beef or de-boning fish.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I just bought a knife, and risked my very life! Here's the story.
> 
> As a knife salesman it galls me to have to buy a knife I do not stock. And truth be told, I really wanted an A.G. Russell 4-inch Sunfish folder. I even settled for the 'cheap one' because this will be a "usin' tool" not a collectible.
> 
> ...


That's a good story, Chico!

But have you ever taken your wife to a high end Vegas Strip Club and pointed at the best looking most surgical enhanced smokin hot 100 on a scale of 1-10 stripper named Destiny and said, would you consider a threesome with Destiny over there? She looks like a nice gal.lain:

Now that would be a GOOD STORY! :devil:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> That's a good story, Chico!
> 
> But have you ever taken your wife to a high end Vegas Strip Club and pointed at the best looking most surgical enhanced smokin hot 100 on a scale of 1-10 stripper named Destiny and said, would you consider a threesome with Destiny over there? She looks like a nice gal.lain:
> 
> Now that would be a GOOD STORY! :devil:


How long were ya in the hospital..............and did you get the strippers number? :devil:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You guys might find this odd, but I gave up looking/chasing almost 30 years ago. Being a boomer means you got your belly full of this stuff while still in college.

Actually, I like women with a sense of humor and beautiful hands.

Edit: And a quick addition. The reason I bought the Sunfish was that I was getting a tad tired of automatics. Yes, I always bought good stuff, but most autos are geared to "defensive pursuits." I needed and wanted a jackknife.

The knife below was the last knife I bought, and I was Jonesing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I figure the knife might come today, all the natural indices point to it.

One, it's raining and crappy out--the UPS guy will have to walk to my door soaking wet.

Two, the box will be standard cardboard and starting to warp by the time it gets to my door.

Three, I bought the cheaper model, they will have sent the expensive one and billed my credit card anyway.

Four, the bevel will be crooked because all factory bevels are crooked.

Five, there will be an "inspected by" number in the box. This label will have a red hair stuck to it...


----------

